# AUTORAMA TIME!



## Pauliemon (Feb 14, 2018)

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's the wife's entry. 1951 Panther.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 15, 2018)

Pin stripes by Kellie Kandystriper here in Nor Cal.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 15, 2018)

Rumored to be 67 bikes this year. Up from 2 years ago when there was 11. I hope they have a "Suede" class. It's hard to compete with customs and lowriders. Those bikes are off the hook detailed.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 15, 2018)

My 2.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Feb 17, 2018)

I love your bikes pictured. Do the pedals on the second bike clear the ground? Does the bike raise up at all?


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 18, 2018)

DoggieDodaac said:


> I love your bikes pictured. Do the pedals on the second bike clear the ground? Does the bike raise up at all?



Yes pedals clear no problem. It's a rider, although not a very comfortable rider. The picture makes it look lower then it is.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Feb 18, 2018)

Pauliemon said:


> Yes pedals clear no problem. It's a rider, although not a very comfortable rider. The picture makes it look lower then it is.



Very cool rider indeed! Wish you were in Florida. That bike says “ride me to the beach”.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 19, 2018)

The Autorama results are,...
The Board Track replica got 3rd. That would be ok but there were only 4 bikes in that class.

Marjie's 51 got 4th. Not bad for a girlie in a class (custom bike) of about 20.

My 50 Schwinn got 5th in custom bike.

All in all another fun time Autorama and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 19, 2018)

DoggieDodaac said:


> Very cool rider indeed! Wish you were in Florida. That bike says “ride me to the beach”.



Me too! 51° out here today. Brrr not exactly beach weather.


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2018)

Pauliemon said:


> Me too! 51° out here today. Brrr not exactly beach weather.



51 by us today.Thats warm where we are at.lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 8, 2018)

post some pics of the other bikes if you have any... you can leave the Low Riders out.. I don't even consider those to be bicycles.


----------



## Pauliemon (Mar 8, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> post some pics of the other bikes if you have any... you can leave the Low Riders out.. I don't even consider those to be bicycles.



I've got a couple but they're all in transition state. There's a 33 and a 56 Schwinn in that pile that are complete. At the last bike show some guy that was at least 6'3" and 275lbs had a decked out low rider. He walked into the building on set-up day with the bike under his arm. I wanted to take a pic but he was kinda scary looking.



 

 

Here's a couple I did for our granddaughters for Xmas.


----------



## runningbarre (Mar 17, 2018)

Pauliemon, luv the wifes 51.  Sooo nice!


----------

